# driver per stampanti samsung

## bandreabis

[OT]

Come sono i driver samsung?

Ero intenzionato a comprarmi una bella laser di tale marca.

[\OT]

----------

## djinnZ

Se è un modello in grado di lavorare con splix (il driver open che ha qualche limitazione in termini di risoluzione sui modelli a colori) non è il massimo ma si lavora senza troppi sbattimenti. Il driver windozz è l'unico driver per laser non pcl nativa in grado di accettare input pcl per dirne una.

Il driver linux? A parte i problemi di linking e compatibilità, lentissimo, devastava del tutto cups impedendo di gestire più di una stampante collegata al computer etc. Il perfetto esempio di driver linux [censura]. Sono i casi in cui sarebbe meglio non averlo del tutto il supporto linux...

Un poco come le mie webcam techmade. La prima è riportata assolutamente non compatibile con linux ed invece gspca2 me la vede senza problemi (la ho solo collegata, neanche l'ombra di un problema). La seconda invece aveva tanto di linux tra i sistemi indicati come compatibili ma, ad oggi non mi è ancora riuscito di farla andare (ed il driver windozz è lo stesso per inciso).

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho una samsung laser scx-4200, perfetta per il mio utilizzo. Supportata dai driver Samsung, uno sbattimento per farla partire. Ci ho messo 3 giorni provando a girare i driver in un modo o nell'altro, alla fine ho dovuto mettere i pezzetti a posto uno ad uno.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il driver linux? A parte i problemi di linking e compatibilità, lentissimo, devastava del tutto cups impedendo di gestire più di una stampante collegata al computer etc. Il perfetto esempio di driver linux [censura]. Sono i casi in cui sarebbe meglio non averlo del tutto il supporto linux...
> 
> 

 

io con la mia ml-1520 non ho mai avuto problemi. Usa splix, ma 0 problemi.

In realtà uno ce n'è... quando stampo le pagine pari, poi giro i fogli e li rimetto dentro per stampare le pagine dispari, ogni tanto al posto di prendere 1 solo foglio ne prende 2-3... sputtanandomi il fronte-retro, ma non è un problema di driver! Evidentemente le pagine già stampate sono un po' più difficili da prendere, essendo un po' più gonfie.

Ti dirò, è l'unico hw che, incluso nella confezione, aveva un cd di installazione per linux, con i driver (e uno script .sh per installarli) e tanto di "pannello di controllo" per gestire le stampanti. Non l'ho mai usato perchè non mi ispira molto, però l'iniziativa è meritevole! Almeno solo l'intenzione del supporto!

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> io con la mia ml-1520 non ho mai avuto problemi. Usa splix, ma 0 problemi.

 esattamente delle parole "si lavora senza troppi sbattimenti" cosa non ti è chiaro? A scanso di equivoci ripeto, se supportati da splix/gs i motori samsung/xerox/ibm hanno un migliore rapporto qualità prezzo rispetto agli epson/hp (e peggiore reperibilità dei ricambi, ma questa è un'altra questione) ma se il supporto splix non c'è o è incompleto (per alcuni, pochi, modelli è così) meglio starne alla larga.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> In realtà uno ce n'è... quando stampo le pagine pari, poi giro i fogli e li rimetto dentro per stampare le pagine dispari, ogni tanto al posto di prendere 1 solo foglio ne prende 2-3... sputtanandomi il fronte-retro, ma non è un problema di driver!

 No è un problema nel tuo cervello. Le pagine una volta stampate sono più calde, più sottili, più cariche di elettricità statica e quindi più difficili da separare e più facili ad incepparsi. Per questo è meglio prendere modelli già dotati di fronte retro e carta di buona grammatura e qualità (molta 80/90 g/m² in commercio è in realtà della 60/70), fare attenzione a come si stiva la carta etc.

In particolare se devi riutilizzare dei fogli già stampanti è buona norma farli riposare una decina di minuti su un piano prima di stampare il retro.

Sono trent'anni che combatto con fotocopiatrici e stampanti...

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ti dirò, è l'unico hw che, incluso nella confezione, aveva un cd di installazione per linux, con i driver (e uno script .sh per installarli) e tanto di "pannello di controllo" per gestire le stampanti. Non l'ho mai usato perchè non mi ispira molto, però l'iniziativa è meritevole! Almeno solo l'intenzione del supporto!

 Se il supporto è di livello tale da far rimpiangere amaramente windozz... meglio che non ci sia. L'esperienza la ho fatta diverso tempo fa, quando splix stava nascendo e non era neppure in beta, e ti assicuro che c'era da piangere. Considera che non ero certo un noob imbranato quando ci ho provato.

Se hai tempo prova un poco ad usarlo così mi faccio quattro risate...

Ultimamente troppi driver e progetti approssimativi, di chiara derivazione windozziana (la mentalità dei progetti proprietari unix era comunque differente, l'utente ed il sistema erano rispettati), stanno apparendo creando non pochi problemi di compatibilità.

L'esempio del driver samsung è perfetto. Volete rilasciare il vostro filtro in codice chiuso? Nessun problema, fatelo pure (anche se non piacciono i supporti a possibile scadenza e li evito comunque)ma rilasciate un filtro cgi per cups, un semplice ppd ed uno script che lo copia nell'apposita directory. Il menu bimbominkiosissimo e gli altri orpelli servono solo a far si che funzioni senza problemi solo su quella precisa versione della dannata ubuntu o suse.

Ovviamente chi è meno sveglio e competente è portato a pensare che sia un problema di gentoo, aggiungi le polemiche ad hoc ed il rumore di cui sopra ed hai il quadro della situazione.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  Le pagine una volta stampate sono più calde, più sottili, più cariche di elettricità statica e quindi più difficili da separare e più facili ad incepparsi. Per questo è meglio prendere modelli già dotati di fronte retro e carta di buona grammatura e qualità (molta 80/90 g/m² in commercio è in realtà della 60/70), fare attenzione a come si stiva la carta etc.
> 
> In particolare se devi riutilizzare dei fogli già stampanti è buona norma farli riposare una decina di minuti su un piano prima di stampare il retro.
> 
> Sono trent'anni che combatto con fotocopiatrici e stampanti...
> ...

 

Lo so che è meglio avere modelli già dotati di fronte-retro automatico, ma costano molto di più, e siccome ho in casa quella che funziona bene, non vedo perchè cambiarla  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda la carta.... uso la Fabriano da 80.. non credo sia una cattiva marca. Anche se una volta avevo provato quella Coop, e devo dire che mi sembrava più "rigida", consistente... ed era anche lei da 80 però...

Sul fatto che, una volta stampato, sia più sottile... Hai mai provato a prendere 500 fogli nuovi, una risma... e mettere di fianco 500 fogli già stampati? La pila è alta il doppio! E poi il foglio non è piatto come prima, è leggermente ondulato... ad ogni modo, anche quando rilego i malloppi che mi sono stampato, rimangono molto voluminosi!

 *Quote:*   

> Se il supporto è di livello tale da far rimpiangere amaramente windozz... meglio che non ci sia. L'esperienza la ho fatta diverso tempo fa, quando splix stava nascendo e non era neppure in beta, e ti assicuro che c'era da piangere. Considera che non ero certo un noob imbranato quando ci ho provato.
> 
> Se hai tempo prova un poco ad usarlo così mi faccio quattro risate...
> 
> 

 

Beh, io mi limito a installare splix, e da localhost:631 configuro la stampante tramite cups. Poi mi limito a fare "stampa" sui documenti che mi servono  :Smile:  E funziona. Quindi poi non so se ci siano altri problemi, qualcosa di strano, ma devo limitarmi a stampare, e funziona. Poi sulla qualità non mi esprimo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ultimamente troppi driver e progetti approssimativi, di chiara derivazione windozziana (la mentalità dei progetti proprietari unix era comunque differente, l'utente ed il sistema erano rispettati), stanno apparendo creando non pochi problemi di compatibilità.
> 
> 

 

Al di là dei driver, mi sono accorto anche io, generalmente parlando, che ci sono vari (e secondo me troppi) progetti instabili. Stanno ricalcando le orme di windows, e a volte peggiorando pure. Non uso sistemi unix da molto tempo, ma mi ricordo che solo un paio di anni fa la qualità era diversa. O magari non mi ricordo io ed era come ora... a volte mi interrogo sul prestigio che vanta linux. Che sia chiaro, non voglio parlarne male, ma credo che la qualità stia un po' peggiorando

----------

## lucapost

qualche mod mi fa lo split di questa interesantissima discussione?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda  che la discussione è relativa alla percezione dei problemi su gentoo, se era per le stampanti samsung/xerox/ibm (il motore di stampa e l'elettronica di base sono le stesse per tutte e tre le marche nei modelli low cost più recenti) in se la risposta la ho data nel primo post.[/code]

 *Quote:*   

> L'esempio del driver samsung è perfetto. Volete rilasciare il vostro filtro in codice chiuso? Nessun problema, fatelo pure (anche se non piacciono i supporti a possibile scadenza e li evito comunque)ma rilasciate un filtro cgi per cups, un semplice ppd ed uno script che lo copia nell'apposita directory. Il menu bimbominkiosissimo e gli altri orpelli servono solo a far si che funzioni senza problemi solo su quella precisa versione della dannata ubuntu o suse.
> 
> Ovviamente chi è meno sveglio e competente è portato a pensare che sia un problema di gentoo, aggiungi le polemiche ad hoc ed il rumore di cui sopra ed hai il quadro della situazione.

 

----------

## CarloJekko

Non ho letto gli altri post perchè vado di fretta. Ho una stampante scx-4200 multifunzione laser , gentoo ed ubuntu.. in entrambi i casi la stampante si configura facilmente, ma lo scanner non ne vuole sapere di fungere con xsane a meno di una patch  di uno spagnolo che si trova in rete. Altrimenti bisogna usare il sw che propongono loro, un po caccoloso.

Come tutte le stampanti laser, s'inceppa ma non più e non meno di una hp o quant'altro... Per il resto va bene.. ciao !!

----------

## bandreabis

Non capisco bene certe risposte.

Le samsung stampano bene o no? So che è una laser ma non voglio fare la fine delle stampe con la inkjet Lexmark (MAI PIU'!!).

----------

## lordalbert

da quello che ho capito c'è chi si lamenta... ma io mi sono sempre trovato benissimo! Adesso ho quasi intenzione di cambiare stampante, perchè prende più di un foglio alla volta e mi sfasa il fronte-retro manuale, è un casino (ma la colpa dovrebbe essere l'usura del tampone), e ho intenzione di comprare un'altra samsung.

Soprattutto, perchè per quello che ti offrono le samsung, non trovi in giro altre marche a prezzi così bassi!

Una laser duplex (fronte e retro automatico) con presa ethernet a 120€ l'ho vista solo da samsung!  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda, ma una stampante di rete è più semplice o meno semplice da configurare rispetto ad una USB?

Le samsung mi attirano anche per le dimensioni, ideali per una scrivania.

Soprattutto la SCX-4500 (la W no perchè non ho il wireless funzionante) ma non è nè la rete nè ha il FAX (servirebbe un servizio via internet tipo quello di Tiscali... ma ho Alice).

Certo che 70 euro per un toner...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dura scelta.

----------

## lordalbert

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Domanda, ma una stampante di rete è più semplice o meno semplice da configurare rispetto ad una USB?
> 
> Le samsung mi attirano anche per le dimensioni, ideali per una scrivania.
> 
> Soprattutto la SCX-4500 (la W no perchè non ho il wireless funzionante) ma non è nè la rete nè ha il FAX (servirebbe un servizio via internet tipo quello di Tiscali... ma ho Alice).
> ...

 

Non ho mai avuto stampanti di rete, però è comoda quando devi condividerla tra i vari computer di una rete locale. Senza dover condividere la stampante collegata ad un computer, il quale deve rimanere acceso, etc etc...

La cos che mi piace delle samsung inoltre oltre alle dimensioni, è il cassetto dei fogli. Di solito hanno una fessura, ma restano esposti, e se non stampi di frequente si riempiono i fogli di polvere, qua invece hai un cassetto in cui neanche li vedi i fogli.

Per quanto riguarda il toner... io con una ml-1520 spendo 3€ per cartuccia, comprando una bottiglia di toner e rigenerandolo direttamente io quando è scarico. Basta svitare 5 viti, sollevi il coperchio, e hai una vaschetta dove mettere il toner nuovo. (ma devi stare attento perchè il toner è davvero molto volatile e tossico. Io uso un imbutino piccolo, e ne faccio scendere poco per volta.. dopo 2-3 volte impari e non sporchi più in giro  :Wink:  ).

Nelle nuove samsung hanno introdotto un fusibile, in modo da costringerti a cambiare cartuccia. Basta comprare dei fusibili nuovi e sostituirli  :Wink:  Io ho comprato un scatoletta di 10 fusibili a 1€. Quindi...

Inoltre, da quello che ho sentito dire (ma non mi intendo di queste cose, e poi ho avuto esperienza solo con samsung) le samsung, al contrario di altre marche, ha il rullo nella cartuccia (le altre invece l'hanno all'interno della stampante). Siccome il rullo è un materiale di usura e cambiarlo costa quasi come una stampante nuova, dopo tot stampe basta cambiare cartuccia (che ha un costo relativamente basso) invece di cambiare l'intera stampante. E invece di spendere 70€ per una cartuccia nuova, ne spendi 20-30 per una rigenerata. O ti compri il rullo e te lo cambi te.

Cmq per queste cose sulla cartuccia informati bene per la stampante che vorresti prendere, magari ha cartucce diverse dalla mia.

----------

## djinnZ

Alcuni modelli usano un chip (per esempio clp-500/phaser6110 montano la resistenza mentre clp550/phaser6100 il chip, per il resto le cartucce sono identiche) e li sono dolori per resettarlo. In ogni caso ho appena terminato le esequie della mia 2125 ed ho preso una ML2851ND (credo sia intorno ai 180), postscript nativa, ci ho messo 30 secondi a configurarla. Tra l'altro le istruzioni in genere consigliano di fare un buco, sbagliatissimo, l'unica cosa buona delle samsung è in genere hanno un tappo, solo che è ben nascosto.

Il "rullo" le stampanti di fascia alta ed a colori lo mantengono separato per ridurre il costo (dopo un tot copie se non lo cambi non solo non stampi ma rompi tutto) la cartuccia tutto in uno è una fregatura a conti fatti.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Alcuni modelli usano un chip (per esempio clp-500/phaser6110 montano la resistenza mentre clp550/phaser6100 il chip, per il resto le cartucce sono identiche) e li sono dolori per resettarlo. In ogni caso ho appena terminato le esequie della mia 2125 ed ho preso una ML2851ND (credo sia intorno ai 180), postscript nativa, ci ho messo 30 secondi a configurarla. Tra l'altro le istruzioni in genere consigliano di fare un buco, sbagliatissimo, l'unica cosa buona delle samsung è in genere hanno un tappo, solo che è ben nascosto.
> 
> Il "rullo" le stampanti di fascia alta ed a colori lo mantengono separato per ridurre il costo (dopo un tot copie se non lo cambi non solo non stampi ma rompi tutto) la cartuccia tutto in uno è una fregatura a conti fatti.

 

la ML2851ND è proprio quella che volevo prendere io! ma com'è? me la consigli? io l'ho trovata a 122€ sul web. (ovviamente nuova)

Per quanto riguarda le cartucce.. la ml-1520 ma anche la multifunzione di mia madre (non ricordo il nome, ma è grossa) hanno le cartucce con delle semplici viti. Non c'è nessun tappo, e nessun buco da fare. Sviti il coperchio e inserisci il toner.

Riporto quanto letto su un'altro forum, in cui un utente aveva dei dubbi sul ricaricare le cartucce di toner, in quanto tali kit di ricarica non comprendono "le spazzole di pulizia che sono i componenti soggetti a maggior usura nelle cartucce laser.  Mentre un rullo fotosensibile è in grado di sopportare un numero di copie ben maggiore di quello previsto per la cartuccia ( in genere la vita di una cartuccia in una laser entry level è di circa 2000-2500 pagine ) le spazzole tendono a usurarsi rapidamente e quindi una cartuccia semplicemente ricaricata ( in genere in quei kit dicono togli il tappo e

versa il toner ) tende a non rendere più bene, perchè le spazzole non fanno più tenuta e spandono toner in giro per la stampante. Questo

sempre ammesso che il toner sia adatto alle caratteristiche della stampante (temperatura di fusione, polarizzazione, ecc.. ).

In genere una cartuccia riesce a sopportare una ricarica extra, nei casi migliori due, poi va rigenerata totalmente e quindi conviene gettarla

e prenderla nuova. 

Pensare di cambiare il rullo fotosensibile a una cartuccia monoblocco ( cioè che comprende toner e rullo ) mi suona di masochismo puro. "

Io ogni tanto noto, soprattutto quando stampo blocchi neri come per esempio le foto/immagini, si vedono delle striscie più chiare. Può essere il rullo della cartuccia da cambiare?

Inoltre è vero che un toner non adatto alle caratteristiche della stampante può creare danni? in questo caso come scegliere il toner?

Mi ha lasciato un po' perplesso anche il fatto delle "spazzole di pulizia". Io non ho mai cambiato nulla, ho semplicemente ricaricato la vecchia cartuccia, e scelto il toner che costa meno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se fossi un moderatore lo cancellerei questo topic perchè è nato storto (Splittato perchè OT anche se la mia risposta lo era, adesso va a sbattere su un altro argomento: autoriparazione e ricarica, thread apposito) e continua peggio. Se qualcuno dei moderatori (latitanti assai ultimamente) ha un'idea...

Considera che meccanicamente tra l'ultima stampante laser ed un fotocopiatore degli anni 50 non è cambiato molto. Un rullo al selenio in media è in grado di fare almeno 200.000 copie (considera che in genere ruota tre/quattro volte per pagina), un rullo caricatore (quello che attrae il toner e lo carica elettrostaticamente dura almeno il doppio ed un rullo fusore (quello che riscalda e fissa il toner alla pagina) almeno quatto volte tanto. Le lame di pulizia sono la parte più debole del processo. Quelle di plastica durano al massimo 20.000 copie quelle di teflon o di alluminio (le ho viste solo su vecchi copiatori) durano di più ma hanno il difetto che con il tempo graffiano il rulli.

Importante ricordare che il fusore (nota d'italiano: fusore è un termine della lingua italiana ma è riferito all'unire non alla fusione termica propriamente detta, la traduzione esatta è fonditore, anche se sono più o meno sinonimi ed è più pratico usare il mezzo barbarismo dall'inglese fuser. Impariamo a rispettare la nostra lingua, già quotidianamente e barbaramente stuprata da imbrattacarte<giornalisti, presunti tali ed assimilati> e come sempre una prece.) è riscaldato per mezzo di una lampada alogena, la cui vita è sensibile agli "accendi e spegni" continui (quindi non è una buona cosa mettere il risparmio energetico a 5 minuti se si sa che ogni dieci si stampa).

La cartuccia tutto in uno, soprattutto come è gestita in italia (quando comprai la mia n17 rimasi malissimo nello scoprire che xerox ritirava gratuitamente le cartucce in tutta europa tranne il solo "bel paese") è una grandissima fregatura perchè dipende dal tipo di carta che usi, dalle sue condizioni, dal tipo di stampe che fai la vita di ogni singolo componente ed i suoi tempi di sostituzione, così invece rischio di buttare una cartuccia seminuova (multifunzione, cartuccia da buttare perchè il rullo è andato ma tuner consumato per metà) solo perchè hai stampato su materiali difficili od il cretino di truno ha tentato di riciclare un foglio spillato.

A parte il fatto che il gruppo fusore per molte marche è irriparabile...

Ho imparato duramente (2125 andata, voglio sapere dove la pesco una stampante con un cassetto da 1000 fogli senza accendere un mutuo ed attendere sei mesi per la consegna con i modelli puffosi attualmente in commercio) che riempire la stampante di toner alla lunga la distrugge (il grosso dei sensori carta sono fotocellule, e se tra ingranaggi bloccati che girano più lentamente e fotoricettori sporchi la stampante si pianta l'unica soluzione è riassemblare, l'avessi pulita accidenti a me) che quando la stampante si riempie di toner alla lunga si rompe.

Smonta la cartuccia e senza esporlo a luce diretta guarda se il rullo fotoricettore (è quello verde o blu iridescente) è graffiato od ha delle zone scure. Per le zone scure mi pare che c'era un prodotto specifico per la pulizia se è graffiato non c'è nulla da fare devi sostituirlo.

Se puoi smontare la cartuccia senza toccare il rullo magnetico potresti anche pensare di sostituirlo altrimenti o butti la cartuccia o prendi un kit completo di lame di pulizia (e ricordati che devi scaricare completamente il toner).

Il tuo motore è un vecchio 1500 che come il 4512 della mia vecchia n17 prevede cartucce facili da ricaricare e da portare a distruzione.

Le nuove generazioni a colori usano un developer separato ed una cartuccia con solo il caricatore e sono realtivamente facili da gestire ma quasi tutte le stampanti della nuova generazione od hanno quegli odiosi chip o sono fatte in modo tale che per caricarle devi smontare il rullo di caricamento ed a quel punto la cartuccia va ricostruita.

Quanto ai laboratori di ricarica la prima ed ultima esperienza, sempre con la 2125, è stata negativissima, ho pesato una cartuccia piena, ho pesato una cartuccia vuota (disassemblata e pulita) ed ho verificato che era 260 grammi più leggera ed ho pesato la cartuccia rigenerata che era 100 grammi più leggera.

Quanto al toner in effetti la polvere esiste di diverse grammature ed usare toner più volatile fa danni ma quello in commercio è più o meno identico per tutte, quello più grossolano non è certo per stampanti soho. Considera anche che con il tempo si sono uniformate molto ed in molti casi il motore è lo stesso cambia solo l'elettronica o solo il software o neppure quella.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho imparato duramente (2125 andata, voglio sapere dove la pesco una stampante con un cassetto da 1000 fogli senza accendere un mutuo ed attendere sei mesi per la consegna con i modelli puffosi attualmente in commercio) che riempire la stampante di toner alla lunga la distrugge (il grosso dei sensori carta sono fotocellule, e se tra ingranaggi bloccati che girano più lentamente e fotoricettori sporchi la stampante si pianta l'unica soluzione è riassemblare, l'avessi pulita accidenti a me) che quando la stampante si riempie di toner alla lunga si rompe.
> 
> 

 

Ma per "riempire la stampante di toner" intendi la cartuccia? Perchè l'ho notato anche io... quando le ricarico di solito poi a scuoterle, nonostante siano state richiuse bene, perdono un po' di toner dai lati... e allora adesso preferisco non riempirle completamente, magari caricarle più spesso, ma riempirle di meno, per evitare di sporcare tutto di toner. Soprattutto la spugnetta che c'è attorno al serbatoio che contiene il toner.

Ma le lame di pulizia sono parte della cartuccia o sono interne alla stampante?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Smonta la cartuccia e senza esporlo a luce diretta guarda se il rullo fotoricettore (è quello verde o blu iridescente) è graffiato od ha delle zone scure. Per le zone scure mi pare che c'era un prodotto specifico per la pulizia se è graffiato non c'è nulla da fare devi sostituirlo.
> 
> Se puoi smontare la cartuccia senza toccare il rullo magnetico potresti anche pensare di sostituirlo altrimenti o butti la cartuccia o prendi un kit completo di lame di pulizia (e ricordati che devi scaricare completamente il toner).
> ...

 

Beh, il rullo verde/blu che c'è sulla cartuccia in realtà ha qualche riga scura, credo siano righe di toner rimasto sopra il rullo. Ho provato a pulirlo con la carta igienica (eh, è l'unica carta soffice che avevo  :Very Happy:  ) e vengono via facilmente, ma spesso non si toglie, ma si sposta soltanto ai lati. E poi pulirlo perfettamente non è sempre semplice. Non so se magari le righe siano dovute a quello, ma probabilmente si, perchè le righe più chiare che lascia sul foglio coincidono pressapoco con quelle che ho appena indicato, che sono sul rullo.

Ho appena controllato e la mia stampante ha stampato soltanto 10.000 pagine, non mi sembrano poi molte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il tuo motore è un vecchio 1500 che come il 4512 della mia vecchia n17 prevede cartucce facili da ricaricare e da portare a distruzione.
> 
> Le nuove generazioni a colori usano un developer separato ed una cartuccia con solo il caricatore e sono realtivamente facili da gestire ma quasi tutte le stampanti della nuova generazione od hanno quegli odiosi chip o sono fatte in modo tale che per caricarle devi smontare il rullo di caricamento ed a quel punto la cartuccia va ricostruita.
> ...

 

ma la ML2851ND ha delle cartucce facili da gestire? Si possono rigenerare facilmente?

Ma poi tu come le pulisci completamente le cartucce? Io pensavo di pulirle usando l'aria compressa (ovviamente non troppo vicino, evitando il getto diretto dell'aria che è forte), però il timore è che il toner, che è assai volatile e pure tossico, voli dappertutto! E non è il massimo...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Domanda, ma una stampante di rete è più semplice o meno semplice da configurare rispetto ad una USB?
> 
> Le samsung mi attirano anche per le dimensioni, ideali per una scrivania.
> 
> Soprattutto la SCX-4500 (la W no perchè non ho il wireless funzionante) ma non è nè la rete nè ha il FAX (servirebbe un servizio via internet tipo quello di Tiscali... ma ho Alice).
> ...

 

70?? dove corro a comprarlo subito  :Very Happy: 

La mia scx-4200 costa 100€ ma fa migliaia di copie

----------

## lordalbert

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Domanda, ma una stampante di rete è più semplice o meno semplice da configurare rispetto ad una USB?
> 
> Le samsung mi attirano anche per le dimensioni, ideali per una scrivania.
> 
> Soprattutto la SCX-4500 (la W no perchè non ho il wireless funzionante) ma non è nè la rete nè ha il FAX (servirebbe un servizio via internet tipo quello di Tiscali... ma ho Alice).
> ...

 

una ricerca di 2 minuti...  http://www.serviceline.it/index.asp?idm=16&idcat=75&id=2795  (originale samsung)

----------

## djinnZ

Sulla questione della tossicità del toner non mi preoccupo più di tanto visto che il problema principale è che è nerofumo ma dato che fumo un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno... sono condannato comunque. Se fosse davvero tanto tossico le fotociaptrici e le stampanti hanno fatto più danni di tutte le sigarette allora ... e poi non è stato individuato come materiale tossico (si diceva lo stesso per l'amianto).

Scherzi a parte il problema più grave è che pulire dove è stato sparso del toner è una impresa titanica (curiosità: il toner è un ottimo materiale per il rilievo semiartigianale delle impronte digitali, provare per credere), ci vorrebbe un aspirapolvere apposito (che poi è un comune aspirapolvere con un filtro più "fine").

Un vero e convinto ecologista alla Tozzi s'industrierebbe per eseguire una simile operazione su un balcone nei pressi di una delle famigerate centraline dell'arpac così si bloccano le macchine e si riduce l'inquinamento chimico a discapito di quello sonoro (per via dei moccoli). Beh, se anche tu fai parte di quelli che si sentono arrivare perchè puzzi come una capra... ignora il consiglio, ovviamente.

Le lame di pulizia sono all'interno della cartuccia e se è questa mi sa che appena la muovi fai un guaio. Come ti ho detto quelle critiche sono le lame di pulizia del rullo di caricamento non quelle del rullo al selenio. In ogni caso ci sono dei kit di ricarica che le comprendono e ci sono anche i singoli rulli al selenio in commercio.

10000 pagine sono più o meno il numero di pagine certe prima che il rullo vada sostituito (al massimo ne fa 20000) parlando di quelli piccolini che ci sono nelle cartucce.

----------

## lordalbert

si, la cartuccia è quella! Peccato non avere lo stesso pdf in inglese (lo spagnolo mica lo capisco  :Very Happy:  )

Mah, sulle istruzioni c'era scritto di scuotere la cartuccia per livellare il livello di toner nella cartuccia, perchè potrebbe scendere solo da una parte e alla fine stampare solo metà foglio. Tu dici di non muoverla....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

veramente su tutte le confezioni una volta era scritto agitare prima dell'uso. Cerca meglio sul sito, contiene un bel pò di istruzioni sul riciclo, anche in inglese.

Dimenticavo che l'umidità è un grande nemico: il toner la assorbe e si accumula sul rullo di caricamento, la carta non si scarica bene ed aumenta di spessore all'ingresso per deformarsi in uscita etc.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Domanda, ma una stampante di rete è più semplice o meno semplice da configurare rispetto ad una USB?
> 
> Le samsung mi attirano anche per le dimensioni, ideali per una scrivania.
> 
> Soprattutto la SCX-4500 (la W no perchè non ho il wireless funzionante) ma non è nè la rete nè ha il FAX (servirebbe un servizio via internet tipo quello di Tiscali... ma ho Alice).
> ...

 

mamma mia eldo deve essere il famigerato ladro che ruba ai poveri per dare ai ricchi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

mai più!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Un poco come le mie webcam techmade. La prima è riportata assolutamente non compatibile con linux ed invece gspca2 me la vede senza problemi (la ho solo collegata, neanche l'ombra di un problema). La seconda invece aveva tanto di linux tra i sistemi indicati come compatibili ma, ad oggi non mi è ancora riuscito di farla andare (ed il driver windozz è lo stesso per inciso).

 

 :Shocked:  ...    :Idea:  Ho capito  :Exclamation:  Ti hanno scambiato le confezioni   :Laughing: 

/me si ritira prima della tremendavendetta   :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

[censura]sempre il solito[cesura].

La cartuccia mi pare quella da 2000 copie non quella da 5000, quanto ai megastore... per me sono solo dei truffatori.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [censura]sempre il solito[cesura].
> 
> La cartuccia mi pare quella da 2000 copie non quella da 5000, quanto ai megastore... per me sono solo dei truffatori.

 

Dove trovo quella da 5000?

----------

